# New Member from GUAM U.S.A Pacific



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

I am a first time owner and i'm happy there is a site for mices and meeting other mice owners . nice to meet you all


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello! My sister used to live in Guam! 

What kind of mice are available out there?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

to the forum!


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

thanks to all

to be honest, i don't know what kind of mices are available here and i don't even know what kind i have. lol . i think i'll go google the different kinds of mices. On guam, i bought these 2 from little wangz pet shop.this store also has a BIG FISH where the workers feed it 1 mice every day i think. it's kinda sad and shocking


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome!

What color are your mice?


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

Arputina (female) is Black and white. Arputin (male) is white and cream


----------

